# Retrospect 65



## 68_STINGRAY

*Circus act*

I had decided to start another build, I started by looking on Ebay for a 60-69 Schwinn Stingray frame that i could start my design on, to my surprise i found a 1965 Stingray for 79$. What made this frame unique from the others was it had a raked neck, which i was planning on doing to the frame i bought any way's, so that made this build a little more easy and less expensive. I have a speedo with original chrome, it has pitting on it so i may have it replated,My plan's are to have it engraved and replated and much more. For now i will leave you with photo's of the bike frame it's self and a mock up to show how low and slick it look's.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

So today i already started working on the frame by cutting the added brake cable clip's off and started smoothing out the area were i cut them off. I pulled out my die set ready so i can put a thread into the hole that bolt's the rear fender on, Im doing this so i can finesh capping off the area behind the seat post and still bolt the rear fender in place.

Mask to protect my lung's.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and let's not forget the goggles to protect my eye's.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Pulled out the old grinder for the job.




image hosting

The added brake cable clip's.



free image hosting


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Started removing the clip's, on a side note, for you young guy's/girl's that might read this thread and follow my build, use protective gloves when working a grinder, if it is your first time working one dont attempt to hold it with one hand, it is very dangerious and can cause injury. *(((YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED)))*




photo sharing




image


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Here is how it look's now, i smoothed it out some, but i still need to smoothen it some more. I used my ryobi palm sander for this.




picture sharing




pic hosting




image ru


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Today we reaceved the propper saw's and other tool's we need so i can continue cutting off the added licence plate clip on the left side of the frame near the drop out's.


----------



## sam

Lookin good.I usually stop with the grinder just before removing all the tab and finish up with a large(or med.)hand file.Makes for a smoother finish and a good sharp file works fast too.
also you might want to double check the clearance those forks have against the tank---hitting the tank was a common problem on the phantoms.If a problem you might widen the forks and add a wider tires too,for the old school look that's getting popular with motorcycles.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

sam said:


> Lookin good.I usually stop with the grinder just before removing all the tab and finish up with a large(or med.)hand file.Makes for a smoother finish and a good sharp file works fast too.
> also you might want to double check the clearance those forks have against the tank---hitting the tank was a common problem on the phantoms.If a problem you might widen the forks and add a wider tires too,for the old school look that's getting popular with motorcycles.




Thank you for the advice Sam, the clearance i have been looking into. In the mock up photo i took, i actually hadn't put the bearing cup's or bearing's in, on the grinder i didn't have a file on hand to use on this, but i cleaned up the bar's today, which i will be posting up shortly.

Here is a close up of the mock up from the other day.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

So today i went to the depo and picked up a new grinder because two thing's acured during working on the frame today, one the cord accedently caught the grinsing wheel and took a chunk from the cord, and to make thing's worse, the grinder stopped working while i was cutting the other clip off.

The ugly added license plate clip.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The old grinder R.I.P



photo sharing websites

The knoch cut in the cord.



photo sharing websites


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Using the propper eye wear this time i prepped myself for today's job.




upload photos

and gloves to protect from injury while using the saw.



photo hosting sites

Saw and blades.



picture sharing




online photo storage


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Little did i know not even a quarter of the way through the first part of the clip would this happen....





photo storage




So pulling the new grinder out.



photo sharing

and slipped on a 4 1/2 grinding wheel.



image ru

Cut the thing right off.



image hosting


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Here's how the remainder of the clip area's looked. A little rough  but nothing i couldent fix.



image hosting sites




image sharing


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

After this i slipped on a grinding/polish flap wheel and smoothed out the rough surface aswell as the other i had left from the blake line clip area's. 




host images

The ending result. 



upload pic




images




free image hosting

After ward's i also smoothed out a rough area near the caping behind the seat tube.



upload pic


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Now feeling the customizing bug still bitting, i dicided to go on further, so i sanded off two area's on the seat tube.



image upload

and marked them so i can prossed to cut the tube out.



image hosting sites




photo sharing sites


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Using the 4 1/2 grinding wheel once again, i cut the tube entirly through one side and 90 percent of the way through the other side, being carful not to cut off the chain guard mount clip.




pic upload

I gently pushed the tube out ward's to break it the rest of the way out.



host images


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Here is a veiw of the cut to the top part of the tube.




online photo storage

and the bottom were i cut 90 percent, that little sliver took a slow bit of time to remove as again i dident want to have a mishap and lop off the chain guard clip mount.



photo sharing sites

After a little bit of work, i removed the sliver.



online photo storage


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Continueing i used a larger grinder to level that lump were the tube used to stand.




online photo sharing

The under side of the hole.



image hosting


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Looking a little rough after leveling it, i used the polishing flap wheel to smoothin out the surface.

Much better!



photo uploader

The clip had a few miner mark's from the grinder so i smoothened out that aswell.



image ru

The underside after the flap wheel.



photo sharing websites


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

The out come of what i did this evening, notice the nub on the top side of the seat tube removal, i am leaving that as is until i can finish the capping behind the tube and cover the bottom of the tank and top of the crank housing.




photo storage


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

I'll end off tonight's fun by leaving you with a pic of my wall of Schwinn's. 

*Junior 68 Stingray , 79 Stingray ,71 Fair lady , 65 Stingray*




photo storage

Until next time.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Was way to cold out side today to work in the shop. snowed


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Reaceved my schwinn wheel's and scored a pair of ram horn handle bar's to put on my 68 stingray.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Put the 65 togather for a quick test drive, it road smoothly and had no problem turning, the fork does not hit the tank unless you make a hard turn. Look's real good with the bent fork, and the rear fender i made out of a regular after market front fender for fun.  Well here is the 65 mocked up.


----------



## EndlessPassionB.C

This bike i renamed Circus Act, it will be a trike and it will be radical. it wont be out any time soon but i will keep you all in the loop with pictures and progress.

my friend gave me permission to make his drawing become a reality.




and here is the frame, still untouched since i last posted on here years ago


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Got my other account back so now i can post more on here, here is a pic of the colors i may go with.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

I'm retiring this thread due to not being able to change the name and update ow the project is going to be.


----------

